# Ammo Can Humidor



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

So, I am currently deployed to Afghanistan and started smoking cigars occasionally with some friends out here. So, of course I ordered some, bought them from the small stores on base, got a "starter kit" (small humi, cutter, lighter, etc.) from CI. And, of course, now my humidor and a small tupperdore are both full and I'm borrowing humidor space from a fellow servicemember out here. I'm sure everyone here can empathize having too many cigars for your storage space!

So I started thinking (and saw a couple examples) of empty ammo cans turned into humidors. Turns out, we had a bunch of them laying around (duh), so I grabbed one (its a huge one, not one of the small 5.56 cans that you usually see) and started doing a bit of research. The better ones are lined with spanish cedar of course, but in case you were wondering, that is a bit difficult to come by around here (duh, again). So, I started visiting the local PX's (there are several on base here that sell cigars) and snagging empty boxes. I am in the process of tearing them down and salvaging the wood from them to piece together a liner for the can. It's still in the works, but I think I am about two boxes short of having enough wood to line the whole thing. I'm guessing this thing will hold 150+, depending on how they are arranged.

Anything I should consider as I do this? There is a woodshop on base that I am going to stop by to see if they have some light sand paper as well as some ideas on a good adhesive to use (wood to painted metal). Also, the outside of the can needs some TLC, so I'll try to scrounge up something to strip off the excess paint its aquired as well as some new paint to make it more personal. Unfortunately, I'm no artist.

Any suggestions would be welcome. Not sure if I can post pics yet on here, but I'll try to get some up as I progress. Lacking proper tools, this project might take me a while, but I'll be here for a bit yet. It's certainly not perfect, but as the saying around here goes "It's Afghanistan-good" which basically means you make do with what you got.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Its sounds like you got a can that held some serious ammo. Does it seal good? If not, you may want to start scrounging for some weather stripping or something similar to help seal the lid.


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's a Mk19 Grenade can, so yeah, pretty good sized. The rubber seal looks like its in good shape (no cracks or hard spots), and the clips on the lid cinch it down pretty good. I think the seal should be fine on it.


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope that picture shows up. Anyway, nothing is glued down, but it gives an idea of the concept.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Heck yeah! I like it! Nothing like a soldier getting things done with what you have on hand. Might be starting a trend.?
:usa2:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for your Service.
Why not take the boxes you get and place your cigars in them, and then place them into the Ammo can.


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

iggy_jet said:


> Thank you for your Service.
> Why not take the boxes you get and place your cigars in them, and then place them into the Ammo can.


Really, the whole "line it with wood" project is just that, a project. I have several boxes from the stores that I have kept for that purpose. I want to see what it will be like when I am done. And really, I was slightly worried what being in a can that held explosives would do to the smell of the cigars. Adding the cedar/wood lining should help with that, I hope. Or, maybe not. Either way, its something to keep me busy and maybe learn a little along the way.


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nature said:


> Heck yeah! I like it! Nothing like a soldier getting things done with what you have on hand. Might be starting a trend.?
> :usa2:


Well, I kind of stole the idea, so maybe just continuing a trend. Also, as much as the army has tried to make me a soldier, I'm still a sailor - in a land-locked country. Makes perfect sense, right?


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

:usa2: Thank You for your service! 

I actually bought a ammo can that I use to store ammo in that had a very similar set up. It was lined with a thin type of wood with the corners cut at the proper angles so that it all fit together nicely. On the lid was a peace of cedar wood glued. It didn't have anything in it when I bought it but I knew what it had been used for. Nice little set up! I would think as long as you get a good seal that what your going with should work just fine. Just might open it once ever week or so to allow some air flow.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have an old ammo can as well but, it's a bit smaller than yours. My concern would be that it stacks them too deep for singles and it's an air tight seal. I would store them in cigar boxes inside the ammo can and open it often to exchange air. Just my 2¢. 

Looks badass though and thanks for your service!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

On a side note,find a medic and get some saline solution,,,,it works pretty well in maintaining rh


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

sh40218 said:


> I have an old ammo can as well but, it's a bit smaller than yours. My concern would be that it stacks them too deep for singles and it's an air tight seal. I would store them in cigar boxes inside the ammo can and open it often to exchange air. Just my 2¢.
> 
> Looks badass though and thanks for your service!


That was exactly my plan! Great minds? And thanks. Almost done with it, finishing up gluing the wood into place. Not what I would call "pretty", but pretty cool, I think. I have several of the nicer boxes I gathered from the local stores to actually put the cigars in. If I figure a way to get this thing home, I think I'll touch it up and make it a bit more polished.

Also, I think I'm going to keep it on its side to give me more room and they won't be stacked so deep. Working on a way to put "feet" on the bottom (side) of the can so I can get the lid on it easier.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Since you say you're, "a sailor in a land-locked country", I can only assume USMC. If so, Semper Fidelis, from MOS 8541!

Indeed, ammo cans can make fabulous travel humidors, if constructed and tended correctly. Remember, you're dealing with metal, which is a terrible insulator and notorious for condensation. Whenever possible, try to avoid temperature swings by keeping it wrapped and buried in whatever you have. Our friend Ron at CigarSolutions actually makes foam inserts for ammo cans, which you might want to check out. I don't see them listed on his site at the moment and I know it's a work in progress, but you can contact him.

The only practical reasons for lining in Spanish cedar are to 1) provide greater surface area for more stable RH and 2) perhaps provide a little insulation. You won't get much cedar essence imparted to your cigars from old cigar boxes, but it can't hurt. As far as affixing it, I'd rough up the surface of the metal with a little grit paper and use a hot glue gun. Once cooled, there's no odor and it's just flexible enough to deal with expansion and contraction of wood and metal.

If you're going to be mobile with it, that would be yet another reason to look into Ron's solution of using foam trays. Yes, they would cost you a good deal of space, but would also prevent any damage from bouncing around in the back of a HMMV.

Thanks again for writing that check, payable to my freedom, in the amount of, "up to and including my life". Thank you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tswest11 said:


> View attachment 42867
> 
> 
> Hope that picture shows up. Anyway, nothing is glued down, but it gives an idea of the concept.


Nice!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the leg idea to make it more of a furniture piece and so you don't have to be in the prone position to dig thru your smokes. Hehe. The glue gun idea for installing the wood paneling is awesome advice and solves a few problems. I would suggest that since its metal you might want to utilize that in some ways. On the lid you could make a magnetic strip of some method of holding your smoking accessories. 

I love building/creating stuff so have fun and post your progress.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Love your ingenuity! Working with what you've got on hand...that's awesome. There is a video on YouTube called "combat humidor" of a guy who did something similar before his recent deployment - check it out if you haven't already.

I've also seen guys take a piece of thin cardboard or thick paper and cut them down to the exact size of all the walls of the can. Then they actually glue the pieces of wood to one side of that cardboard/paper. Basically creating a solid, easy to adhere to surface for all their cigar box pieces. Then, that intact piece can be glued and even pressure fitted to the inside walls of the ammo can.

I've been making ammo can humidors as well and calling them Ammodors - but none with cans that big. I've found that the .30 cal and .50 cal boxes work pretty well. I need to start experimenting with some removable shelves and dividers. That might work for you as well if you could get enough wood to add them later on.

Mine usually come in surplus and super smelly - that classic ammo can smell...a good wash out with warm water and soap usually does the trick. I then let them sit a few days with a dish of baking soda in each to air out.

Keep it up - can't wait to see the final product. I think they are all works of art! 

Thanks as well for your service!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I just returned from Afghanistan in January and had an ammo can set up to store cigars at my desk. I just covered the bottom with a layer of the cedar filler blocks that came in boxes I'd ordered and kept RH in check with a Drymistat tube. I stuck a digital hygrometer to the underside of the lid to make sure all was well and never had any problems. I also wrapped the handle with paracord as a custom touch.

I thought about bringing it back but figured I'd get hassled in Customs. That was probably a good move since I was subjected to the most invasive search I ever encountered before I even left the base. They completely unpacked my checked luggage and patted every item of clothes down separately after they noticed a Leatherman when it went through the x-ray. They confiscated my butane lighters but left the Leatherman. It took me a good 15 minutes to refold and pack everything when they were done.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I have an ammo can I use for smaller flavored sticks, currently just have a smaller box inside it but after a dismal attempt at building my own trays (my garage lacks the space and equipment for any kind of accurate creation) I have a set of ammo can trays on order from Forrest. You seem to have it well in hand, but I thought I'd mention that option.

One other thing I encountered with my can is that at some point it must have held some kind of terrible chemical, because I washed the damn thing out half a dozen times and it STILL smelled. Finally I tracked the smell down to the rubber seal, took it out, and washed it another have dozen times to no avail. The can itself finally smelled clean though. It was just as well, as for the purposes of a humidor, I think weather stripping works better than the absolutely airtight seal the rubber provided.

So basically, be wary of any lingering smells in the can before putting sticks in there. Gasoline and gunpowder are chemically awesome, but are not welcome nuances in the flavor of a cigar!


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

this is very creative and so far looks like this box is coming out great!


----------



## cb82acp (Aug 23, 2013)

Tim I'm in Afghanistan too and was thinking about doing this too. The PX here does not sell cigars so SC is not an option unless I buy some boxes. Looks like you are off to a good start. Good luck.


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Chris, 
Thanks for posting. I'm actually back in the states and back to my old job again. I see you are at Pasab. I was on KAF but I had a couple guys out there. The can worked great and I kept a ton of cigars in there. I'm sure I handed out over 500 to some of my guys and troops that passed through. I never figured out a way to get that thing back home, so I left it there with a bunch of sticks for the next guy to hand out. Anyway, be safe and thanks for your service.


----------



## cb82acp (Aug 23, 2013)

Good to hear you are back in the states. I am going to try and put mine in the supply ISU90 hopefuly the suppy SGT will allow that.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

That's a good looking humidor - I love it. What are the chances you'll be able to bring that back with you after you deployment? Be a shame to have to leave it behind.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

But then where will I put all of my boolits?


----------

